# This is so messed up; Dragon Ball Anime VA accused of sexual harassment



## SG854 (Feb 12, 2019)

Is anybody following the crazy situation with Vic Mignogna the voice actor for Edward Elric for Full Metal Alchemist, and Broly for Dragon Ball?

He got fired over this. And even other voice actors some from Dragon Ball have turned against Vic. 

This isn’t a nothing case. This shows that our society has changed for the worse. This really could happen to any male now. Your family members,  friends, people you care about. They all could be under sexually harassment cases without any proof and have their lives ruined. Even the most nicest people out there. It’s a negative trend that when people talk about it they just roll their eyes and say you’re over exaggerating. But it’s not an over exaggeration. 

So many times, too many actually, of these types of cases pops up that people go on a witch hunt before any evidence is presented. A level headed person should wait till after evidence pops up not before. 

There even evidence of people trying to frame Vic and photoshop images to ruin his reputation. And a female a spoke out and said that one of the pictures being used against Vic, she actually was totally fine with him hugging her, and stories about her feeling uncomfortable is actually untrue. Even hugging is now sexual harassment.

His life is pretty much ruined. Even if he gets cleared and no proof comes up, he done. People aren’t going to trust him. He’s probably going to have a harder time finding a job. And there’s going to be people out there that are going to rationalize him not getting criminal charges as proof of a toxic male society, where men have power and let other men get away with crimes. And it’s because of these people that are going to be the problem for why he is going to have a harder time in life now. This is really messed up.


----------



## Chary (Feb 12, 2019)

I absolutely love his performances in FMA and Persona, and he's always been amusing at the anime convention panels I've seen him at. But, it's all allegations. It could be true, it could be false. I hope it's false.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't know what evidence there is against him, and I doubt his employer shitcanned him for _nothing, _but if he never faces charges in court then his life definitely isn't "ruined."  He'll find another job without issue.

And not to sound cold, but I don't really care about English dubs.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I doubt his employer shitcanned him for _nothing, _



Sometimes the accusations are enough...


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Sometimes the accusations are enough...


Well if it was one of their employees claiming harassment, it's likely that they have video evidence if it happened on the premises.  I'm not really informed enough about this story to know for sure.


----------



## VartioArtel (Feb 12, 2019)

So to confirm: plenty of evidence has been cropping up that this is fake. One of the girls whose faces were censored were proven to be photoshopped(?), and the exact image shows her smiling comfortably with Vic. She also admitted that the people were spinning her mood out of control (edit: basically put, they were using her images without permission).

Then right after that, there were images circulating that show the people who are spearheading the "OutwithVic" movement were intentionally modifying the images, and removing people from their private facebook(?) or discord(?) convos, forget which, when they spoke out against these people. They were saying some really suspicious things like "This isn't going to garner enough hate" or something like that.

When AnimeNewsNetwork was confronted for using a fake image, they took it down, proving they realize they didn't want that on their belt.

Then we had multiple people come out and providing evidence left and right that Vic was innocent, only for twitter to ban all these accounts.

There's a point where possibility that this was a frame job, becomes a reality.

Source btw:




(Admittably these mostly come from the same 2 people , you can search up about Vic in general on youtube, since most 'proper media' sites are focusing on making this a hitjob.)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm curious if @RustInPeace has any tidbits?


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2019)

From a Polygon article, it sounds like Funimation did conduct their own internal investigation and fired him after it concluded.  Apparently he was also previously removed from RWBY for similar allegations?


----------



## gman666 (Feb 12, 2019)

I just can't even deal with social media or the like anymore... It's seriously a mob mentality and reason flies TF out the window. When there are allegations it's, "Why would anyone lie.. I believe the victim!". But when there is solid proof that these claims are BS it's, "Innocent until proven guilty only applies to a court room". WTF?!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> From a Polygon article, it sounds like Funimation did conduct their own internal investigation and fired him after it concluded.  Apparently he was also previously removed from RWBY for similar allegations?


Sounds like it's the same allegations... So, yes... The accusation can be all it takes. The Companies want to protect their image, whether he's proven guilty or otherwise.

Not to mention, Polygon is a terrible news source. 100% PC agenda driven BS that stems from issues like this. The comment section alone is pure cancer.


----------



## VartioArtel (Feb 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> From a Polygon article, it sounds like Funimation did conduct their own internal investigation and fired him after it concluded.  Apparently he was also previously removed from RWBY for similar allegations?


Internal investigation's usually a term for "Did the victim say this? Yes? Fire them". There's little to no actual investigation, and there's more proof that this is bullshit. The VA of Bulma for example has been found to be confirmed lying and spiralling this out of control. Mind you, for months now Bulma's current VA was a known SJW Extremist (AKA the sort of SJW who goes after anyone they can).

 After things looked bad for her, she suddenly posted on twitter something down the lines of "Vic also molested me, I will bring more about this in the near future" to play the victim narrative to change the target of outrage.

Edit: In advance, I appreciate SJWs. I mean the moderates, the ones who want actual equality with Males, who acknowledge that Women/females do bad things, that if an allegation's made investigation should be held against women as much as against men, etc. The type who realize equality means being held to the same standards, not a higher standard.

I am in no way in favor of "SJW Extremists", the type who will try to raise females as something greater than men, who go out of their way to make any men they feel egotistically enthreatened by suffer, etc.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 12, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> Internal investigation's usually a term for "Did the victim say this? Yes? Fire them". There's little to no actual investigation, and there's more proof that this is bullshit. The VA of Bulma for example has been found to be confirmed lying and spiralling this out of control. Mind you, for months now Bulma's current VA was a known SJW Extremist (AKA the sort of SJW who goes after anyone they can).
> 
> After things looked bad for her, she suddenly posted on twitter something down the lines of "Vic also molested me, I will bring more about this in the near future" to play the victim narrative to change the target of outrage.


Like Nintendo choosing to keep the Russian bigwig. If it doesn't affect their image with self-proclaimed victims (no, I'm not finger pointing)? They don't care. This particular instance poses a threat to their image for the extremists. So, yes, they're more than willing to cut ties without a proper investigation and pretend they did something worth anything.


----------



## VartioArtel (Feb 12, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Like Nintendo choosing to keep the Russian bigwig. If it doesn't affect their image with self-proclaimed victims (no, I'm not finger pointing)? They don't care. This particular instance poses a threat to their image for SJWs. So, yes, they're more than willing to cut ties without a proper investigation and pretend they did something worth anything.


It's funny, because in a similar thread, remember that new Anime? Shield Hero?

The staff there got confronted in an interview about the 'controversy' about the woman playing fake-assault allegations by SJW Extremists*. The Japanese company was entirely "What?" in that interview.

The issue is that Americans just... they take the SJW extremists too far in their word. They're giving too much power instead of just calling them on their BS, giving a proper investigation, and suing them whenever it's proved they're wrong for slander, libel, etc.

Edit: Again, I am going to emphasize that there's a difference between SJW Moderates, and SJW Extremists.  I accidentally only wrote SJW because of trying to shorthand the post.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 12, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> Edit: Again, I am going to emphasize that there's a difference between SJW Moderates, and SJW Extremists.  I accidentally only wrote SJW because of trying to shorthand the post.



Good point.. Altered my posts...


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> Internal investigation's usually a term for "Did the victim say this? Yes? Fire them". There's little to no actual investigation, and there's more proof that this is bullshit. The VA of Bulma for example has been found to be confirmed lying and spiralling this out of control. Mind you, for months now Bulma's current VA was a known SJW Extremist (AKA the sort of SJW who goes after anyone they can).
> 
> After things looked bad for her, she suddenly posted on twitter something down the lines of "Vic also molested me, I will bring more about this in the near future" to play the victim narrative to change the target of outrage.


Again, I don't know all the facts, but it seems like he has not just one but multiple accusers, and they all worked closely with him.  If he thought he was fired unfairly he could've sued his employer, but that would also bring a closer scrutiny upon himself; a double-edged sword.

In any case I put little stock in the 'conspiracy to take him down because he's a popular _straight white male_' angle, it'll likely be another straight white male replacing him.  Vic has options for proving himself innocent in the long run, if that is indeed the case.


----------



## VartioArtel (Feb 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Again, I don't know all the facts, but it seems like he has not just one but multiple accusers, and they all worked closely with him.  If he thought he was fired unfairly he could've sued his employer, but that would also bring a closer scrutiny upon himself; a double-edged sword.
> 
> In any case I put little stock in the 'conspiracy to take him down because he's a popular _straight white male_' angle, it'll likely be another straight white male replacing him.  Vic has options for proving himself innocent in the long run, if that is indeed the case.



Where do you get multiple? What even is your source? Do please post it. Because all allegations seem to be from 'Fans'. With modified images. Some of which they didn't even own. Or have no evidence whysoever (Bulma's VA). Bulma's VA is the only known in-house case.

This is excluding the fact we had a whole entire facebook(?) conversation of SJW Extremists (one of which supposedly one of those framing Vic) admitting to trying to blow this so hard out of the water it looks like someone pulled an underwater hiroshima.

You want to have me believe, since Bulma's VA only came out roughly 3-5 days after the allegations started, that Funimation within 1 day was able to conduct a detailed investigation which proved without a shadow of a doubt Vic's actions with FANS.

Edit: Grammar and phrasing updates


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> Where do you get multiple? What even is your source? Do please post it. Because all allegations seem to be from 'Fans'. With modified images. Some of which they didn't even own. Or have no evidence whysoever (Bulma's VA). Bulma's VA is the only known in-house case.
> 
> This is excluding the fact we had a whole entire facebook(?) conversation of SJW Extremists (one of which supposedly one of those framing Vic) admitting to trying to blow this so hard out of the water it looks like someone pulled an underwater hiroshima.
> 
> ...


Looking into it further, I guess you're right.  I thought the RWBY and Bulma VAs were different people, but it was only one co-worker and several fans accusing him.  Like I said, there are options to prove himself innocent.  Hire an independent investigator or just sue for wrongful termination and let everything come out in discovery.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 12, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I'm curious if @RustInPeace has any tidbits?



Why did you mention me? I don't like this subject. I haven't watched a lot of Vic's work, unless he did a voice I didn't know about. I haven't seen FMA(B), RWBY, any of those. The original Broly movies, yes, the new one? No, haven't seen it yet. My connection with him is not as strong the ones I have towards Sabat and Schemmel. This only came to my attention because of Derek Padula, Dragon Ball scholar, for lack of a better phrase. I follow him on Twitter, he quoted a tweet from Monica Rial where she was planning to go in on this sexual harassment thing. He then did a very long article on his site, thedaoofdragonball, about it. I haven't read it all, but I bet it's the most objective article on this case. r/Animedubs has a megathread on the Vic saga, which was helpful in getting me up to speed after the stuff I saw on Twitter.

That led to a Youtube rabbit hole, and you know when you click on one video, suddenly you're recommended loads of similar ones. I'm saying that because I clicked one video that defends Vic, and most of what I've consumed, sides with him, and calling out some stuff from various accusers, last night I watched a scathing video against Monica Rial. As a result, I'm swaying towards Vic's side. I'm not fully invested in it, mainly because this is not something I want to experience. I would rather be blue-pilled when it comes to these kind of people. While Vic isn't the biggest VA in my life, he still did Broly, so there's that.

I will faintly follow this, I am curious if Vic will lawyer up. It could be that he is a sicko, or he isn't, some very solid proof would be nice, but I am exposed more arguments and proof of his innocence, rather than his guilt. The extent I've seen, which is a small degree, is that he's touchy-feely with his fans, but they seem to allow it. Pictures of him hugging, kissing on cheeks, anime fans are that...I don't know, weird, personable, wanting, whatever the right phrase is. 

I typed a lot so I wouldn't have to post here again, barring new information or something. Personally, I lean towards SJW agenda more than actual justice being delivered. This is a general thing, and I get the SJW stench quite a lot. I could definitely be wrong though. I won't feel some type of way about it, because I'm choosing not to be loud on this. Anyways, I'll share a Youtube video I've seen, whether they're right or wrong, that's whatever you want to believe.


----------



## VartioArtel (Feb 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Looking into it further, I guess you're right.  I thought the RWBY and Bulma VAs were different people, but it was only one co-worker and several fans accusing him.  Like I said, there are options to prove himself innocent.  Hire an independent investigator or just sure for wrongful termination and let everything come out in discovery.



Exactly. Everyone's telling Vic to go the nuclear option. They have tarnished his reputation, and ruined his livelihood. After the Broly movie he should be fine for a while, but he needs to begin making strategic nuclear action against Funimation & Rooster Teeth for unlawful termination, the SJWs for slander and for forging evidence, Anime News Network for Libel, etc.

Basically put, he NEEDS to begin crushing this movement at the windpipe.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 12, 2019)

Thinking about it? Yes, he needs to nip this in the butt.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 12, 2019)

RustInPeace said:


> Why did you mention me?



Because you like porn and Dragon Ball, so I figured this is the nexus of those two. you also seem pretty up-to-date on things like this.

I figured you'd probably have some info some of us weren't privy to.

The YT vid can suffice.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> Exactly. Everyone's telling Vic to go the nuclear option. They have tarnished his reputation, and ruined his livelihood. After the Broly movie he should be fine for a while, but he needs to begin making strategic nuclear action against Funimation & Rooster Teeth for unlawful termination, the SJWs for slander and for forging evidence, Anime News Network for Libel, etc.


Sure, but you need to understand and accept that he might not elect to take that route, and that he probably has his reasons if he doesn't.  As I said, any method of proving himself innocent would require a lot more scrutiny into his personal life.


----------



## Viri (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow, so Bulma and her voice actor have something in common, they're both cunts.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 12, 2019)

I've been following this case and it's been absolutely fucking ridiculous. Vic Mignona (pronounced: Miñana) has been thrown under the bus by just about everyone from FUNimation and people on Twitter/Facebook and other websites are making shit up to make him look like a monster. Vic was fired from FUNimation and other places, as such, he was recasted by other voice actors. I'd not be surprised if FUNimation delayed the release of Super Broly on Blu-ray just so they redub Broly's lines.

Thing is, all of them say he did this and that but they never show actual evidence. It's like some chick claimed that I'm the father of her child and now I'd have to pay child support — Fuck that shit, DNA test! Mignogna deserves a fair trial, enough of he she said nonsense.



2019 is still in its early stage and has already shown how much insanity there is in the world.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Viri said:


> Wow, so Bulma and her voice actor have something in common, they're both cunts.


You just skimmed thru some altered details and came to the conclusion of insulting him, and her? I assume you'd not like if someone on the web called you that.

Monica Rial should have been fired but I refuse to insult her in such an uneducated and immature manner.


----------



## CORE (Feb 12, 2019)

Bulma is a Babe How Dare You Insult! "MY BULMA!!!"

@Viri


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 12, 2019)

SG854 said:


> His life is pretty much ruined. Even if he gets cleared and no proof comes up, he done. People aren’t going to trust him. He’s probably going to have a harder time finding a job. And there’s going to be people out there that are going to rationalize him not getting criminal charges as proof of a toxic male society, where men have power and let other men get away with crimes. And it’s because of these people that are going to be the problem for why he is going to have a harder time in life now. This is really messed up.


His life is far from ruined. Once found inocent (if he is) he will find work again no problem.

I can name you at least 20 famous people accused of crimes far worse than sexual harassment for instance attempted murder and pedophilia that are as famous if not more so than they were before being accused.


----------



## Viri (Feb 12, 2019)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You just skimmed thru some altered details and came to the conclusion of insulting him, and her? I assume you'd not like if someone on the web called you that.


She seemed like a total cunt the way she handled her Twitter, and then suddenly became a rape victim. Also, if some random person called me a cunt on the internet, I probably wouldn't care.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CORE said:


> Bulma is a Babe How Dare You Insult! "MY BULMA!!!"
> 
> @Viri


She's a total bitch in Dragon Ball and Z.


----------



## Mr. Elementle (Feb 13, 2019)

[Deleted]


----------



## CORE (Feb 13, 2019)

Chi Chi Now that is a Bitch I prefer Android 18 over all Tough and straight to the point.

@Viri I was making a pun or rather quote from Vegetta in DragonBall Super


----------



## supermist (Feb 13, 2019)

So, are people saying that the pics circulating around that portray Vic kissing a 14 year old on the cheek are fakes?

Cause, there's no reason a grown man should be doing that to a 14 year old.


----------



## CORE (Feb 13, 2019)

Well Well Another Joe Biden Uncle Vic just as bad as Creepy Joe Sickening. There is plenty of them everywhere.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 15, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Again, I don't know all the facts, but it seems like he has not just one but multiple accusers, and they all worked closely with him.  If he thought he was fired unfairly he could've sued his employer, but that would also bring a closer scrutiny upon himself; a double-edged sword.
> 
> In any case I put little stock in the 'conspiracy to take him down because he's a popular _straight white male_' angle, it'll likely be another straight white male replacing him.  Vic has options for proving himself innocent in the long run, if that is indeed the case.





Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I've been following this case and it's been absolutely fucking ridiculous. Vic Mignona (pronounced: Miñana) has been thrown under the bus by just about everyone from FUNimation and people on Twitter/Facebook and other websites are making shit up to make him look like a monster. Vic was fired from FUNimation and other places, as such, he was recasted by other voice actors. I'd not be surprised if FUNimation delayed the release of Super Broly on Blu-ray just so they redub Broly's lines.
> 
> Thing is, all of them say he did this and that but they never show actual evidence. It's like some chick claimed that I'm the father of her child and now I'd have to pay child support — Fuck that shit, DNA test! Mignogna deserves a fair trial, enough of he she said nonsense.
> 
> ...



Consider this. I heared that Monica Rial is dating the boss of Funimation. So all it takes is her accusation to have the head guy, as well as all the other voice actors working under him, to side with her.

This makes the Funimation investigation, which was way too fast and short to be even considered a good investigation, to be skeptical.

Most people that side with Vics, side with him since no evidence is presented to the public. All it takes is some evidence and everyone will quickly change sides and support Monica. But none has been shown yet.

Right now Monica and people who support her are handling this very poorly compared to Vic. They been deleting comments. Banning people. Just for asking for some evidence, since this is a mans life they are ruining.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> His life is far from ruined. Once found inocent (if he is) he will find work again no problem.
> 
> I can name you at least 20 famous people accused of crimes far worse than sexual harassment for instance attempted murder and pedophilia that are as famous if not more so than they were before being accused.


If he’s proven innocent I hope so. And I hope the crazies will not give him a hard time. So far there is hardly a police investigation. It’s just accusations online, which I find odd. You would think people sexually harassed will get the police involved.

So far I think people probably didn’t even feel uncomfortable or are even bothered that Vic is a huggy person. They just want to ruin him.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 15, 2019)

Chary said:


> I absolutely love his performances in FMA and Persona, and he's always been amusing at the anime convention panels I've seen him at. But, it's all allegations. It could be true, it could be false. I hope it's false.


He seems like a really really nice guy. It’s hard to believe he’ll do something like this.

There’s this video of him defending LGBT. Which makes the homophobia accusations ridiculous.



If they are proven false, this pretty much means Monica Rial (Bulma) and Chris Sabbat (Vegeta) threw him under the bus. His days working with Funination and Dragon Ball are pretty much over. Chris usually directs other voice actors, and Monica I heard is dating the boss of Funi. No way you are going to work with people who accused you of harrassment.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 15, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Sometimes the accusations are enough...


This whole thing is crazy. Now Monica Rial is having sexual allegations against her. People accusing her of grabbing peoples butts.

Remember many of these allegations, for both Vic and Monica are on social media, no police investigations, just people saying stuff online. But it was these online allegations that got Vic fired.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Consider this. I heared that Monica Rial is dating the boss of Funimation.


_I heard_ is not a reliable source.  Also seems irrelevant, as if every decision a woman makes has to be about love interests.



SG854 said:


> This whole thing is crazy. Now Monica Rial is having sexual allegations against her. People accusing her of grabbing peoples butts.


And it doesn't seem the least bit obvious to you that these are likely angry fans of Vic who have never been anywhere near Monica?  I suppose it is possible that sexual assault just runs rampant at Funimation and they're throwing orgies every other day, but it seems unlikely.


----------



## Sabarek (Feb 15, 2019)

Question: why are the English voice actors always the ones to get wrapped in these kind of scandals, to offend fans on Twitter, to protest for more money (when Japanese don't protest and just do their job with care), to refuse to play their roles again?...
English VA are there to dub things, not to be compelling or to be the voices of the characters. They are there so that you would feel comfortable learning how to appreciate the original work, just like translations of books are there to encourage you to learn the language and experience them in the way they were written. 

As of sexual harassment... I remember the recent E3 when this woman who was presenting games called out some nerdy-looking guy and asked him "what, you wanna do it with me?". No idea why, but this happened on E3 and everyone saw it. Guess what? She didn't loose her job, media did not go crazy and nobody really cares. Not sure if it was a EA conference... but yeah, that is sexual harassment. And yet, nobody cares because a woman did it.

I also remember reading an article on Polygon where the "writer" complained that he is tired of "playing as white dudes". Imagine what would have happened if he said that he's tired "playing as colored dudes / women".

This is all a huge problem and it doesn't end with "sexual harassment".


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2019)

Should be worth mentioning that most VAs aren't employees but companies contract them for different projects. Same goes for writers.
Also, regarding the videos about Jamie Marchi: Funimation staff has said on their discord, after I scrutinized Funimation for Jamie's disturbing language, that Jamie isn't an employee and hasn't been contracted by Funimation in a while.

Also, I take the PR statement about investigating Vic with a grain of salt. Reps are paid say whatever sounds best that they can get away with. The public asked for an investigation and have now been told there was one. Whether they did an investigation or whether there was a corrupt investigation isn't something that the public can prove or disprove.

Also worth noting that regardless of how employees feel about any controversy over a colleague, a company is obligated to take what ever stance deemed most likely to protect its image and revenue.


----------



## erikas (Feb 15, 2019)

To all those saying "we don't know the facts" here are the facts: he was accused of being too touchy with fans, and possibly in general. While i get that some people may not like that, it's nothing criminal or even sexual, also i'm pretty sure he would have stopped if he was asked to without dogpiling him with accusations. Then some 30 year old stories came out about how he pushed some woman against a wall. 1. I'm way past the point of giving women the benefit of the doubt at this point. No police report = you are a fucking liar, don't @ me. 2. even if you take the story seriously, it was that he pushed her against a wall, and then let her go after several rejections, in other words, he did nothing criminal. 3. the universal question in all these cases, why was it neccesasary to wait 30 years?


----------



## SG854 (Feb 15, 2019)

Xzi said:


> _I heard_ is not a reliable source.  Also seems irrelevant, as if every decision a woman makes has to be about love interests.
> 
> 
> And it doesn't seem the least bit obvious to you that these are likely angry fans of Vic who have never been anywhere near Monica?  I suppose it is possible that sexual assault just runs rampant at Funimation and they're throwing orgies every other day, but it seems unlikely.


That is why I said heard, I wanted to let people know that this isn’t certain from me because I don’t know if it’s true or not. It’s just a rumor. Just something I’m throwing out there.

I got it from this video. But I do find the guy sketchy though. So I don’t know if I should believe him. I tried looking for it online but couldn’t confirm.

I think yellowflash2 and hero hei on YouTube are much better at covering this topic. They’re the ones that found that people were photoshopping images of Vic.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2019)

SG854 said:


> That is why I said heard, I wanted to let people know that this isn’t certain from me because I don’t know if it’s true or not. It’s just a rumor. Just something I’m throwing out there.
> 
> I got it from this video. But I do find the guy sketchy though. So I don’t know if I should believe him. I tried looking for it online but couldn’t confirm.
> 
> I think yellowflash2 and hero hei on YouTube are much better at covering this topic. They’re the ones that found that people were photoshopping images of Vic.


That's fine, I'm not really that invested in it.  Like I said, I prefer Japanese subs to English dubs.  In all cases except perhaps Cowboy Bebop.  It will be interesting to see how things shake out in the end, though.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 15, 2019)

erikas said:


> To all those saying "we don't know the facts" here are the facts: he was accused of being too touchy with fans, and possibly in general. While i get that some people may not like that, it's nothing criminal or even sexual, also i'm pretty sure he would have stopped if he was asked to without dogpiling him with accusations. Then some 30 year old stories came out about how he pushed some woman against a wall. 1. I'm way past the point of giving women the benefit of the doubt at this point. No police report = you are a fucking liar, don't @ me. 2. even if you take the story seriously, it was that he pushed her against a wall, and then let her go after several rejections, in other words, he did nothing criminal. 3. the universal question in all these cases, why was it neccesasary to wait 30 years?


If these people were uncomfortable that his personality is touchy feely then why not say something then and there?

They could’ve of just said you being close makes me uncomfortable, then he would’ve if said oh sorry didn’t know you don’t like people being to close to you. He could back off. And situation would’ve just resolved then and there. No sexual harassment case no nothing. Which makes it seem that these people are only just trying to destroy him.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> That's fine, I'm not really that invested in it.  Like I said, I prefer Japanese subs to English dubs.  In all cases except perhaps Cowboy Bebop.  It will be interesting to see how things shake out in the end, though.


Maybe your right. People are probably too invested in this because it’s the hot new drama. People should probably just chill out and see how this goes.

But then again if Vic does turn out to be innocent. Then all the fans that were invested they helped him a huge ton since they found out evidence that was tampered with. So they are contributing to a good cause.

This is also a good learning experience to see what can be used against you so you won’t be in this same situation too.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2019)

Considering how he's known for being touchy, it astounds me that fans would approach him not expecting it.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2019)

If it turns out it isn't true do you think Monica will be fired? My guess is no, because they will view it as something that will tarnish their reputation to fire someone who believed they where sexually harrassed.

But her actions regarding the matter make me far from empathetic to the situation. Grab the pitch forks and torches, burn everything to the ground!

Not the attitude of someone who truly wants justice, it's that of someone who wants justification.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 15, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Is anybody following the crazy situation with Vic Mignogna the voice actor for Edward Elric for Full Metal Alchemist, and Broly for Dragon Ball?
> 
> He got fired over this. And even other voice actors some from Dragon Ball have turned against Vic.
> 
> ...


Hey I've met the guy, was cool, kinda a lady's man type, which is probably what got him in trouble, at conventions the guy has a couple hundred girls going crazy over him, he randomly starts singing George Michael songs, girls go crazy, I dunno what to say, this could go either way, but no one should be fired without proof of misconduct.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> His life is far from ruined. Once found inocent (if he is) he will find work again no problem.
> 
> I can name you at least 20 famous people accused of crimes far worse than sexual harassment for instance attempted murder and pedophilia that are as famous if not more so than they were before being accused.


Eh, you know he is famous for being a anime voice actor, Funimation is about as high as it goes, dubbed anime is currently in a weird space where no one knows if it will survive.


----------

